# release aid



## LittleChamp (Jun 1, 2008)

what is the best release aid you had


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

My fingers


----------



## Big_tojo (Aug 18, 2007)

The best one that i have is a Tru Ball Bt Gold Ultra 3.. Feels great and shoot great..


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

Big_tojo said:


> The best one that i have is a Tru Ball Bt Gold Ultra 3.. Feels great and shoot great..


i have the ultra 3 and i can`t disagree with you 
i love it :darkbeer:


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

scott caliper


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

carter target4


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Tru-Fire...only one I've had haha


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

gobblercrazy said:


> Tru-Fire...only one I've had haha


Same here


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Scotts Little Goose


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

For about a year i shot the Carter Evolution backtension, but then outdoor season started and i wanted a new one so i bought a Carter Sensation for tournaments. the releases are exactly the same except that there is a trigger on the sensation. so now i practice with the evolution, do tournaments with the sensation. i love both of these releases but theysure put a hole in my pocket!!

----------------
Sponsered by:
National Archery Supply
Bulldog Targets


----------



## Bengal '07 (Mar 4, 2008)

Tru-Ball Stinger!


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

i shoot a scott little bitty goose


----------

